# Buying M135i vs 330d



## Strothow (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi all,

I am costing a couple of options for a new car which I aim to keep relatively long term. Two completely different cars…M135i vs 330D X Drive. Max budget of 15k gets a nice example of either.

Don't really do much motorway driving, and my commute is sub 10 minutes.

I feel the Diesel may lose a lot of value with the latest government tactics?
Performance wise both are impressive.

Anything else to be aware of when comparing running costs between two? Are there any DPF issues on the F3x?

My heart is swaying towards m135 but then I like the idea of the big comfy cruiser with similar performance….

https://usedcars.bmw.co.uk/vehicle/201809030111177

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...vertising-location=at_cars&radius=1500&page=2


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

135 all the way 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lexus-is250 (Feb 4, 2017)

For those short journeys the diesel won't warm up and just cause you issues with dpfs and eye valves. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ralphy87 (Nov 27, 2018)

My dads in a similar position hes currently banned from driving so ive been the test pilot for the cars hes been looking at funnily enough hes weighing up two options a 135 and a 335D x drive he has slightly more money to play with but we test drove a remapped 135 that was 410bhp and i wasnt too impressed i liked the 3 series better and defo quicker of the mark


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Diesel cars won't like your short trip. 

That M135i doesn't have Pro Nav as the advert says. I'd also want heated seats and Harmon Kardon. 

The M135i is a lot quicker than the 330d.


----------



## Pembroke_Boy (Aug 24, 2017)

I've owned both, and agree with others, 135i would be my choice 100%. Looking at the miles you do, I'd only go with the 330d if you need the extra leg room and boot space. If space isn't an issue then, it's the 135i all the way.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I drove the M1 quite extensively last September/October and felt it actually couldn't really handle the power. More power than the chassis was designed for, despite all the trickery.

But buying a diesel right now is perhaps unwise, with the continuing trend for values to fall sharply. Down 1/3rd in the last year and still going I was told today. 

Sorry for being so unhelpful.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Agree with the above.

The diesel really won't appreciate that type of journey and will give very expensive problems in the not too distant future.

Oddly enough my son is looking to change car. He's doing 20+K a year so IMHO diesel is the way to go. He's found a couple of almost identical (diesel) cars - one with about 4K/year and the other with 12K/year. The latter feels by far the "better" car.

Good luck.

Andy.


----------



## RonanF (Mar 27, 2016)

With such low mileage, you have no business driving a diesel. 

The 135i is a no-brainer. Why would you pass over a lovely smooth, punchy, 6 pot petrol for a rough, agricultural, filthy diesel when you don't have to?!


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

I've been looking at both the same cars for my work plus 335D, both tend to hold the value ok if with BMW history, suppose it depends how you drive and if you need the 4wd, I've driven the m135i's a lot and is a very good car and fast but can spin the wheels easily under normal driving especially on damp roads, 

330d is about 200KG heavier and you notice it on the country lanes in Shropshire, also issues reported with transfer box problems and BMW blaming tyres that have a few mm difference front to rear, still a great car,

I'm going for a M135i/M140i, if you can stretch a bit over £15 you'd get one with around 30k miles if you can find the facelift one even better,


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Strothow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am costing a couple of options for a new car which I aim to keep relatively long term. Two completely different cars…M135i vs 330D X Drive. Max budget of 15k gets a nice example of either.
> 
> ...


From your mileage on its own, I wouldn't go for a diesel, but there are other factors like economy, the way it drives, size etc to consider - what about a petrol 3 series if you're fancying the larger car ?


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Just to throw a different bag into this have you looked at getting a new m140i?

Im sure you can get one spread across 3 years with a very good gfv and not be well out of pocket.

Have a look at; https://www.babybmw.net/viewforum.php?f=80&sid=a90001c93b02b68e51635cab4baa6865

Tony or as hes known as TRL has pretty much the best deals available on the net. I keep looking at the motech editions


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

The 135 seems to have quite a few less issues than the 140i by all accounts, so its a pretty safe bet on the reliability front (bar the usual electrical gremlins that can affect any car these days). Run flate tyres ruin the ride and the handling, especially when it comes to bumpy pock marked damp roads, standard tyres do a lot to improve both aspects, although as others have said in anything but the dry it can quite easily spin up a tyre or two (more so in cold temps where the summer oriented tyres really can't cope with the power on tap).

The 3 is the more mature car, with better road manners and still more than enough pace for most drivers. If your commute is start stop then it could get warm enough if you disengaged the start stop system, but a decent run once a week would be beneficial. Chances are the uncertainty over diesel has already impacted values , and if not then a decent discount might be available to take used stock off any dealer.

I'd check out insurance for the 135i too, there were a lot of thefts of them and similar Audis a year or so ago, mostly taken from driveways using the keyless entry or following break-ins to take/force keys from owners.


----------



## andy__d (Jun 27, 2018)

Strothow said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am costing a couple of options for a new car which I aim to keep relatively long term. Two completely different cars…M135i vs 330D X Drive. Max budget of 15k gets a nice example of either.
> 
> ...


sub 10 mile commute = do not bother with a diesel unless you Want to be spending ££££ on dpf issues every few months.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We recently had the M240 (similar to the 135) and a 330d xDrive estate.

240 - 6pot burble is so addictive and the power difference to the 330 was night and day.

330d - punchy but nothing on the 240 but the ride was so so much better and refined than the 240.

What would I have again given the choice, the 240 all day long as that 6pot is a joy to behold.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMattFinish said:


> Just to throw a different bag into this have you looked at getting a new m140i?
> 
> Im sure you can get one spread across 3 years with a very good gfv and not be well out of pocket.
> 
> ...


£15,000 to own a M135i that will still be worth £12,000 in a two or three years, or £20k to PCP a M140i for 4 years. Add another few grand for the Motech modified cars.

I wouldn't touch a Motech modified car. It is just some modifications and a sticker. It's not a recognised car. A good effort by TRL/MOTECH and Joe to make it appear more than it is.

You'll never recover the money and the finance deals show that. Although Tony is trying to recover way too much from Joe's M140i with the Motech kit. An entire front end respray, windscreen and radiators after 6000 miles..:lol: He does need to rag it to make his YouTube videos worth a watch, but it's not a car I would consider buying.

People have called into question the quality of the parts Motech use and the price being excessive. It also turned out they weren't checking suspension geometry. That's really poor.

Then there is the issue of warranty and finance issues. People been shafted by both for similar modifications. You do need a repairing dealer to turn a blind eye.

You pay Tony for the modifications, but he points you to Motech for warranty claims. That's not how it works. He's liable for what he sells you.

Alarm bells over the entire set up.

You're tied in with TRL too. Just remembered you do the detailing on the cars he sells.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Take a look at this some stunning deals available. A mate of mine bought a 140 from him two years ago cracking deal on a stunning car.
With £15k I would do a PCP with the 1 series replacement going front wheel the next M1xx with have a 4cylinder. The 6 cylinder Rear drive might be sort after.

https://www.babybmw.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=109278&sid=2e8e633f64eeba0c0ba2246281e35d07

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Radish293 said:


> Take a look at this some stunning deals available. A mate of mine bought a 140 from him two years ago cracking deal on a stunning car.
> With £15k I would do a PCP with the 1 series replacement going front wheel the next M1xx with have a 4cylinder. The 6 cylinder Rear drive might be sort after.
> 
> https://www.babybmw.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=109278&sid=2e8e633f64eeba0c0ba2246281e35d07
> ...


If they are going to become more valuable it will be best to buy one rather than PCP one.

There is far too many Mlites now for them to become valuable for a very long time.

There's about 20,000 M135/140i and 7000 M235/240i. They are too common.

If any of them will become a classic it will be the coupe, but again that's going to take a very long time.

The Coupe is the better car.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Having had the F31 330d for 3 years and having the e90 330d and e43 330d touring , the F31 was a good car but as dull as dishwater, it’s the shortest term I have kept any of my 330d, don’t get me wrong it’s a great car, but having driven the M235i on track and a few Mlite drives as said the silky 6 sound far better than the F80 M3 etc, and bang for buck very good although personally I found the 1 series really tight in the front seats for width compared to our F56 JCW so take a few drives first, and watch out for the x boy racer cars


----------



## gargreen7 (Apr 12, 2009)

A friend of mine had a 2016 135i and I’m most impressed with it, as is he! 

I had a drive of it and the power can only be described as savage. I’ve also been on good length trips in it and a sensible drive can return you 38-40 mpg. His has a few extras, heated seats, nav adaptive suspension etc. There’s also plenty out there for them if you do want to change a few bits.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Diesel cars won't like your short trip.
> 
> That M135i doesn't have Pro Nav as the advert says. I'd also want heated seats and Harmon Kardon.
> 
> The M135i is a lot quicker than the 330d.


Pretty much this, they need pro nav and heated seats, lack of HK wouldn't put me off though. Adaptive suspension is not a must have either imo.

For me the 330d is a nicer car over the 335d, its more refined and linear in its power delivery. However out of the 135 and 330d i would take the 135, although it will depend entirely on how you use the car. The 135 is a hot hatch the 330d is a cruiser, if you want a bit of both try a 335i or if you can make do with a 4 pot try a 328i or 125i


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I remember Clarkson thinking the 135i was good until it aquaplaned and spit him off the track at 120.
An aquaplaning 1 series BMW knocked my sons Audi A6 into a lamppost and wrote it off a couple of years ago.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I remember Clarkson thinking the 135i was good until it aquaplaned and spit him off the track at 120.
> An aquaplaning 1 series BMW knocked my sons Audi A6 into a lamppost and wrote it off a couple of years ago.


Not many people would ever drive at 120mph, foot flat to the floor, all driving aids off when a track is flooded. It was asking for trouble.

They are not any more prone to aquaplanning than other cars. The power of Top Gear says otherwise.


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> I remember Clarkson thinking the 135i was good until it aquaplaned and spit him off the track at 120.
> An aquaplaning 1 series BMW knocked my sons Audi A6 into a lamppost and wrote it off a couple of years ago.


top gear isn't really a car programme and most likely a setup, I've driven most performance BMW's, Porsche's and most cars I've owned have been rear wheel drive and never had the back come around like that, in any conditions including snow, i drove a 125D in snow for weeks on standard tyres and never had an issue when moving, you'd have to brake are come off throttle hard and back on hard to induce that

any car can aquaplane where i live the cars i see most in hedges and field are 4x4's I don't ever remember seeing a rear wheel drive, I'm not saying they are better and doesn't happen just not any different than any other,


----------



## TheMattFinish (Jul 17, 2011)

Kerr said:


> £15,000 to own a M135i that will still be worth £12,000 in a two or three years, or £20k to PCP a M140i for 4 years. Add another few grand for the Motech modified cars.
> 
> I wouldn't touch a Motech modified car. It is just some modifications and a sticker. It's not a recognised car. A good effort by TRL/MOTECH and Joe to make it appear more than it is.
> 
> ...


Personally, the mention of Tony was to do a standard m140i. I still think its better value getting a new 140i as the re sale value should be higher than a m135 especially with the bmw thoughts for the 1 series from the forums

Your not the first to mention to me the issues being had on the motechs and I'm sure at some stage something will need to be done about it. Joe well hes good for trl and im sure the youtube thing has boosted sales there.

Regarding my tie with Tony that's not quite the case it was more recommendation led though at present its GVE that are currently doing the work as there was too much to do there.

Happy to talk off the thread of my views etc however my view for the OP on a choice of car would be looking at new 140i


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Kerr said:


> £15,000 to own a M135i that will still be worth £12,000 in a two or three years, or £20k to PCP a M140i for 4 years. Add another few grand for the Motech modified cars.
> 
> I wouldn't touch a Motech modified car. It is just some modifications and a sticker. It's not a recognised car. A good effort by TRL/MOTECH and Joe to make it appear more than it is.
> 
> ...


Glad someone else is on the same wavelength regarding Motech! I've always been dubious of a dealer selling on modified cars on finance deals, when most of the small print is mentioning not modifying etc (I doubt PCP would be half as popular if they enforced that) and also not tracking the cars either despite the manufacturer selling them all based on their track performances!

I think BMW have almost devalued the 35/40i's due to the sheer levels they've sold them at. The original 135i Coupe was almost a Q car and would be met with many comments along the lines of "BMW would never put that in a 1 Series" - now they're everywhere and I can see them becoming the mk2 Focus ST quite quickly, the early ones are well in the realms of "proper cheap and 400bhp bruv" and the market is saturated.

Regarding the F series 330d, my dad had one for 6 months as his last company car specced up well - it was the most forgettable car of his that I've had the misfortune of driving. Compared to the E91 330d a few years previous, it was as if BMW had just lost their way completely with what used to be an interesting car (for a diesel motorway hack). 
I've not driven any F series BMW that has actually thrilled me handling or performance wise, and they're all blending into the same inert chassis with differing power outputs and more pops and bangs in each model


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

TheMattFinish said:


> Personally, the mention of Tony was to do a standard m140i. I still think its better value getting a new 140i as the re sale value should be higher than a m135 especially with the bmw thoughts for the 1 series from the forums
> 
> Your not the first to mention to me the issues being had on the motechs and I'm sure at some stage something will need to be done about it. Joe well hes good for trl and im sure the youtube thing has boosted sales there.
> 
> ...


My views exactly. Given that amount of money to spend. I'd go for a new M140 be sensible with the spec and enjoy it. IMO the 140 is a far more practical car than a 240.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

TheMattFinish said:


> Personally, the mention of Tony was to do a standard m140i. I still think its better value getting a new 140i as the re sale value should be higher than a m135 especially with the bmw thoughts for the 1 series from the forums
> 
> Your not the first to mention to me the issues being had on the motechs and I'm sure at some stage something will need to be done about it. Joe well hes good for trl and im sure the youtube thing has boosted sales there.
> 
> ...


There's not much between the M140i and the M135i with electronic wastegates. Earlier M135is are a little slower.

The M140i is slightly faster, 0.2sec and 2mph on the quarter mile. It has more mid range punch, but the M135i sounds and revs better.

There will be no difference in their values long term. The better M135i/235is already overlap values of the M140i/M240is at this moment. If they do become classics, which I don't think they ever will, cars will be bought on condition rather than the M140i over M135i.

E82 135is are also overlapping the bottom of the M135i market. A rarer coupe over a more popular hatch has more chance of being a classic.

There's just too many Mlites for them to reach classic status and just about every car forum is predicting their cars will also be classics. There's just too much supply of cars for everything to be rare and classic.

The Joe/TRL/MOTECH tie in all suits each other. They are all scratching each other's backs. It is just coming across as too much advertising now.

The issue is there is very few bloggers or journalists you can actually have confidence in their opinion. They all have their opinions paid for and won't bite off the hand that feeds them.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

hardly helpful but with just a 10 min commute i'd buy a cheap shed and spend £15k on a weekend car, or a classic that shld hold its money


----------



## mar00 (Jun 24, 2018)

Kerr said:


> E82 135is are also overlapping the bottom of the M135i market. A rarer coupe over a more popular hatch has more chance of being a classic.
> 
> There's just too many Mlites for them to reach classic status and just about every car forum is predicting their cars will also be classics. There's just too much supply of cars for everything to be rare and classic.
> 
> ...


spot on very few car mags and journalist are truly independent and stating a genuine opinion,

i agree there will be very few classics anymore with diluted M badges same with Audi RS, the will have a premium and hold value better but they will just make as many as they can possibly sell and I think the 135i DCT will be the one to have and still looks good,


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Turkleton said:


> Glad someone else is on the same wavelength regarding Motech! I've always been dubious of a dealer selling on modified cars on finance deals, when most of the small print is mentioning not modifying etc (I doubt PCP would be half as popular if they enforced that) and also not tracking the cars either despite the manufacturer selling them all based on their track performances!
> 
> I think BMW have almost devalued the 35/40i's due to the sheer levels they've sold them at. The original 135i Coupe was almost a Q car and would be met with many comments along the lines of "BMW would never put that in a 1 Series" - now they're everywhere and I can see them becoming the mk2 Focus ST quite quickly, the early ones are well in the realms of "proper cheap and 400bhp bruv" and the market is saturated.
> 
> ...


Have you seen how many YouTube bloggers have Mlites now? Most of them are embarrassing and the type of person/culture that gets cars bad reputations.

They also don't care about openly admitting their highly modified cars are on PCP deals and not road legal either.

There will come the slump where finance companies start looking for reasons not to take cars back.

On the future values of M140/240i I see the revised finance deals are out today. The GFMV has been dropped a good bit again. It doesn't sound as if BMW are confident that values are going to remain at current levels.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Kerr said:


> Have you seen how many YouTube bloggers have Mlites now? Most of them are embarrassing and the type of person/culture that gets cars bad reputations.
> 
> They also don't care about openly admitting their highly modified cars are on PCP deals and not road legal either.
> 
> ...


Same reason I'd never buy one. Reminds me of a time when the sti's were common along with when the ep3 type r first came out.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Turkleton said:


> Glad someone else is on the same wavelength regarding Motech! I've always been dubious of a dealer selling on modified cars on finance deals, when most of the small print is mentioning not modifying etc (I doubt PCP would be half as popular if they enforced that) and also not tracking the cars either despite the manufacturer selling them all based on their track performances!


I just got a post removed tonight on the BMW forum. TRL is selling his own car and being very economical with the truth again.

In the past people have been pinning him into a corner with the option of a yes or no answer. He slides out of them and gets the threads locked.

Tonight a chap asked him this.



Dealer fitted options? The car gets shipped away to a third party to have the modifications done and TRL makes it clear the warranty is not with TRL or any other BMW dealer.

I posted this.



Nothing unfair or unreasonable?

The cahoots between TRL/Joe/Motech to earn a few bucks is one thing, but a forum shouldn't be allowing misleading advice to go out when it's that clear.


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I just got a post removed tonight on the BMW forum. TRL is selling his own car and being very economical with the truth again.
> 
> In the past people have been pinning him into a corner with the option of a yes or no answer. He slides out of them and gets the threads locked.
> 
> ...


It's all a bit dodgy if you ask me - they're all in each others pockets and they'll all back each other up (and all of their customers getting 'deals' will be quick to jump in with their 2p).

Completely fair point raised, and one's I would want to be crystal clear on before signing up to a credit agreement for upwards of £30k! I was ready to buy a Golf Clubsport from VW, until I asked what the deal was with trackdays and VWs own PCP - flat out nope from the salesman, so I said I wouldn't waste his time.

I'd imagine BabyBMW toes the line slightly in favour of TRL, as the fees for traders on these websites pretty much keeps them online... eyes wide open is the best way with these things!


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Forums, like all forms of internets, are bastions for misleading advice sometimes. I don't believe there is any onus on forum operators to moderate posts because they might be wrong- what you read is only worth what you paid for it.

People modifying cars that they do not own or not telling their insurance companies about modifications are on a hiding to nothing.

As for the original question, I would not buy a diesel for very modest mileages and certainly would not do it if short trips were the main use. A modern petrol car can cruise plenty well enough, if you want a saloon get a 330i or something. They are sound cars. I generally don't care for the 1 series as they look odd to me and certainly do have a habit of swapping ends on roundabouts if you want my opinion.


----------

